# Cane Kits



## stilgar (Feb 8, 2006)

Hey,

I didn't know where to post this, but I have a customer who wants me to make them a cane out of ironwood.

1) has anyone done this and how is this wood for turning?

2) what is a good kit and a place that will ship international?

Thanks


----------



## KenV (Feb 8, 2006)

You may want to get clarification on which ironwood was meant --  

Hop Hornbeam that grow in the east to middle states is one common form of ironwood.  Same stuff that Lie-Nielson uses for chisel handles.  Great tool handles and would be a super cane.  Turn nicely.  

May be a challenge to find though.  I got some on a trip to Michigan and wrapped it in clear packaging tape and brought it back to Alaska.  (yes I did get some strange looks in the check in line at the airport in michigan, but no one thought anything about it in Juneau airport -- just someone coming home from down south.

Desert Ironwood would be spectacular and spendy

There are other ironwoods around too.


----------



## Scott (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Brian,

I do a few canes.  Rockler has some nice cane parts.  I think Craft supplies has some as well.  I like to turn the shaft from a single piece of wood - it's challenging!   []   I am also working on making my own cane handles, with the help of friends who are supplying me with patterns.  The nicest cane I've made so far was for my dad - one piece shaft of Afzelia Xylay (talk about pricey!), and I bought an antique English cane handle off Ebay of Blackthorn wood.  He's 89 now, and the cane is his constant companion!   []

Good Luck!

Scott.

Edit:  I forgot to mention ironwood as a material.  It should be fine, but challenging to find a piece long enough with the right characteristics - figure, density, straightness and lack of cracks!  Check with Bill Baumbeck.  If it is possible, he will be able to get it for you!  SG


----------



## stilgar (Feb 8, 2006)

I should make a couple of clarifications.  I am currently in Australia and the ironwood that they want is the from here.

For some reason, they want a segmented cane with at least 3 pieces.  That works out well because I only have a mini lathe here.  While I have access to a full lathe, the sizing that they want fits into my mini lathe.

I also need to get the parts shipped here.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 8, 2006)

The CSUSA kit is pretty good, and you can get a really nice foot from them too.  The kit is nice, but the foot that comes with it is kind of small.  If you do a search of the casual conversation forum, you can see pics of my first attempt at a cane using that kit..


----------



## stilgar (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />.... If you do a search of the casual conversation forum, you can see pics of my first attempt at a cane using that kit..



Jim, it was your album that was found that prompted me to post this request here.[]


----------



## krose38 (Feb 9, 2006)

Brian, check out www.treelineusa.com they offer a nice supply of cane kits and parts.


----------



## ldimick (Feb 9, 2006)

I would think that a cane from ironwood would be heavy. And unless it is for a big guy in a dark alley....


----------



## stilgar (Feb 9, 2006)

It is what the customer wants, but I agree that the ironwood would be very heavy.  It will be very heavy just to get the correct blank.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Scott (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Brian,

Heavy is subjective.  Many fancy canes are made from ebony, which is also a dense heavy wood, and they are not considered heavy.  As a matter of fact, I like a cane with a little heft to it.  The physics involved with using a cane is a little different - the weight bearing is along the length of the shaft, not against it.  In other words canes are for leaning on, not hittin people with it.  Therefore the shaft really doesn't have to be that big around, but it does help to have the grain running lengthwise rather than at any oblique angle.  Really, if you keep your shaft under an inch, it should result in a manageable weight, particularly if you taper it to the tip.

Canes in three parts usually have the handle as one part, and the shaft in two parts.  That's going to have you turning pieces that are from ten to fourteen inches long, depending on where you have the joint.  You should be OK on the mini lathe if you have a bed extension.  If you are planning on a three piece shaft, plus a handle, then you won't even be close to needing a bed extension.

I hope this helps!  I would really like to see pictures of this cane when you're done.

Scott.


----------



## stilgar (Feb 9, 2006)

Scott:

Since do not have a bed extension here, I will have to be doing a three piece staff.  I will be making it as soon as I find and get some parts.  

I got the wood and now comes the fun part, what type of design to use [] and the making of some good quality sawdust.[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ldimick_
> <br />I would think that a cane from ironwood would be heavy. And unless it is for a big guy in a dark alley....



  I don't need a walking cane yet. But I have made two for myself with brass tips from horse hames and straight hickory shafts. Fairly heavy but stout. And definately the second choice of weapon in a dark alley. Big caliber pistol first choice.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 9, 2006)

Scott said, "In other words canes are for leaning on, not hittin people with"
Scott, historically, they were frequently utilized for self defense. They were, can still can be, dual purpose items. Today we don't have as much occasion to fight back. But, they did serve that purpose. Some were even hollowed and filled with lead shot for added weight. They were referred to as 'shotted'.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Feb 9, 2006)

I made two walking sticks with kits from CSUSA. If you take out the center section, you have a nice cane. Pics are in my gallery.


----------



## stilgar (Feb 9, 2006)

So, which is better CSUSA or TreeLine? or are they the same thing?


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 10, 2006)

I have made several from Cocobolo (which is easily as heavy as ironwood...aka lignum vitae), and they are not too heavy.  They are heavier than a standard cane, but it is not real significant.


----------



## Scott (Feb 10, 2006)

Brian,

While Treeline and CSUSA may not be the same company, they are so closely related they may as well be the same company.  They are right next to each other, and the same family owns them.  They refer people back and forth to each other all the time.  But Treeline may be somewhat more related to canes than CSUSA is.  Flip a coin!  []

And Frank, while I said they are not for hitting people with, I do acknowledge that they are used for personal defense for those who carry one.  And while they are quite effective, don't be surprised if they don't come out of it in one piece, because they really are designed more for leaning on!  And as an aside, after watching my Dad with his cane, I have to comment they may be more dangerous around women than crooks while in some people's hands!!!   [8D]

Scott.


----------

